# Any recommendations for a pair of budget-friendly stiff boots?



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Littlebigdreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to buy a new pair of boots over the summer. I've always used fairly soft boots in the past but my riding style has changed quite a bit.
> 
> ...


It really comes down to whatever boot fits your foot, seriously. Your foot size/shape is going to be totally different than anyone else's, so you'll need to try them on.

With that said, try the Nike Kaijus or DKs (Kaijus being slightly softer than the DKs), 32 Lashed or TM-Twos, and Burton Imperials to start off with. There's a ton of different companies who will have boots that fall into that category, but I'm most familiar with those brands as that's what I've been selling for the past 3 years. And like I said, try them on before buying!

Fuck DC boots, some of the worst quality boots I've ever seen. My friend bought a pair of those DC Park boots, and loved them, until they completely packed out in like 20 days, and turned to mush. We had the Ceptor at the shop, since we couldn't restock our inventory with anything else mid-season, and I don't think we sold a single pair.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations! I think I will go with the ThirtyTwo Lashed, since I've bought a pair a couple years ago online for $80 and they fitted great when I tried them on. But I ended up selling them to someone for $120 :yahoo:

I just didn't know that they were stiff, since most of the stuff the ThirtyTwo guys love to do seem to be in the park and I always just assumed that they preferred softer boots (I'm a big fan of Chris Bradshaw). 

I'd really like a stiff boot that can support my ankles when I take bad landings on my toe side. I've twisted my backfoot ankle so many times this season (landing slightly offcentered 3's or tamedogs). I really don't think these issues would have occurred if my DC park had ANY ankle support =(


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I just picked up a pair of DC Terrains for only $139 on eBay. They are much stiffer than the Burton Rulers I rode last year. I paid less for them too :huh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Budget friendly and Nike gets mentioned...? The Kaiju is not that stiff and if he's getting 50 days a year, he'll kill the boot in a year.

The Lashed is soft, don't bother. TM is a fair bet.

We stopped carrying DC's too, not impressed. 

Honestly finding a cheap stiff boot shouldn't be possible. To make a boot stiff you should have to spend money. It's your first point of contact. To make it stiff and cheap you have to cut corners and durability will suffer. The cheapest, quality stiff boot I can think of is the K2 Maysis.

My advice, buck up, save, and spend some money on the most important aspect of your gear.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Budget friendly and Nike gets mentioned...? The Kaiju is not that stiff and if he's getting 50 days a year, he'll kill the boot in a year.
> 
> The Lashed is soft, don't bother. TM is a fair bet.
> 
> ...


:dizzy: yikes... so what ended happening over the last few months was that first, i bought a pair of lashed for $120. EXCEPT... I bought half a size too big for myself (because of various stupid reasons from always buying size 8.5 in the past to not trying the boots in the store). Anyway... when I got the lashed, I noticed that not only was it soft but also gave me a lot of heel lift. So I'm going to try to sell these boots on craigslist during the winter time.

Then... I bought the Nike Kaiju's at a pretty big discount ($155). I liked the style and I figured heck, it looks nice, it's much stiffer than my old worn down DC park, and... it looks nice o,.O... I looked through the long Nike boots thread on this forum as well as the easy lounging one. I also tried the boots out in the store before I decided to buy online.

I took the Kaiju's up on Whistler glacier a few weeks ago and had no complaints. They were stiffer than my old boots so I felt a bit more tired wearing them and it also took me a bit getting used to on park features. However, I think I really enjoy them overall. I do feel that the stiffer boots give more control, and they seem to absorb impact much better off jumps than my old boots as well.

I guess they will wear down eventually after around one season, but I think I'm happy with my purchase and probably will stick to buying decent boots moving forward.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have a bum wheel, the Lashed aren't stiff enough:thumbsdown:
You'll def fuck it up more, I think they're super soft, soft like a fluffy down slipper.

If you can find the Juhyo, that's the stiffest 32 boot. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/49739-32-juhyo-ft-snowboard-boots.html


TT


----------

